# 340kg deadlift x2



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Beast mode!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

It amazes me at that weight you are lifting, i cant even do half of that!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

You certainly don't fcuk about do you!!!!!

Looked a bit easy tbh :lol:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't even break a sweat!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Just how Chris lol.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Insane! Beasted it!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


>


u know what when i saw this thread title before i clicked i knew this would be chris jenkins

no one on here does that weight and posts up -

sick bxstard is what 90kg as well? - sick

nice one chris thats jus off the scale strong


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Good lift fella

340kg straight up easy **** it think I'll do another lol


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

wow. Thats impressive. Well played mate.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> u know what when i saw this thread title before i clicked i knew this would be chris jenkins
> 
> no one on here does that weight and posts up -
> 
> ...


Yep exactly - loads post up massive numbers they reckon they've done but video evidence is few and far between - especially that impressive.

On an unrelated note, did I mention the 900kg deadlift I did earlier? :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Was it equipped? Suit on? Still impressive though.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Crazy strong. Amazing to watch and you must be submitted 100kg?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Class lifting mate. Had another in you!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Your a fuking beast!!! Here is a rep ! I feel a rep is not enough i just want to shake your hand & meet the strongest sickest bastard on this forum!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

put some weight on the bar man you big puff 

Awesome lift


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome! Reps!

You need to give me some tips! Had a major failure yesterday on 220, stayed for half hour refusing to leave gym till i had done it:lol: Still failed....eventually left cause i had to get bairn from nursery...still a failure:cursing:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

amazing to see someone of your bodyweight pulling those numbers! well done. that first rep was faaaasst


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I very much appreciate the above comments, thanks very much. Yes Metal deadlift suit at 91kg, I think it's more to do with the atmosphere in the gym, it seriously gets me fired up. Somebody once said to me "you shouldn't go nuts on the deadlift it's emotionally draining". I said back "not as emotionally draining as if I fail the lift"


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris you always amaze me mate, can't wait to see where you take this in the future mate, well done


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Cheating.......................lifting to Metallica, lets see you do it to the Carpenters lol, great lift mate, made it look so easy


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have lifted to Creedance Clearwater (lol) 

The Carpenters?? That's some serious ****, ha ha..

I'm aiming for a big pull in Bodypower this year. Last year I worked the Gaspari booth with the Gaspari team and used the small room on the booth to psych myself up, was very funny when Flex pushed the door open and knocked me on my ass  Really looking forward to Bodypower again!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> I have lifted to Creedance Clearwater (lol)
> 
> The Carpenters?? That's some serious ****, ha ha..
> 
> I'm aiming for a big pull in Bodypower this year. Last year I worked the Gaspari booth with the Gaspari team and used the small room on the booth to psych myself up, was very funny when Flex pushed the door open and knocked me on my ass  Really looking forward to Bodypower again!!


i love creedance...

i know most people like to lift listening to metal but im totally the opposite, i just put my ipod on shuffle and whatever comes on is on, so most of the time i find myself lifting to johnny cash.

i cant seem to concentrate with loud music on


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

im havin he had another 2 reps at LEAST, jeeeeeeeeeesus:beer:


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Damm he made that look easy especially on the first rep.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ah, I like Johnny Cash, more his older stuff.

I would like to lift a solid set of 5 reps possibly with 330kg, for me that would possibly be much more productive for when I compete and attempt a one rep max in competition. Thanks very much lads


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome and inspiring stuff :thumb:

Woman by Wolfmother should see another 10kg on for you next week


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

mate you are a beast. keep it up


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Ah, I like Johnny Cash, more his older stuff.
> 
> I would like to lift a solid set of 5 reps possibly with 330kg, for me that would possibly be much more productive for when I compete and attempt a one rep max in competition. Thanks very much lads


Chris, you ever had the form brigade try ripping apart your technique? numbers don't lie but thats one strong lower back you have, i struggle to pull my hips down to the bar (crap at using leg drive) and just get ppl ripping the **** about my form, my body just naturally wants to stiff leg it...


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

you make it look so easy!! makes my 180kg dead look silly!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Amazing lift Chris, watching you is very motivating.



Ser said:


> Awesome! Reps!
> 
> You need to give me some tips! Had a major failure yesterday on 220, stayed for half hour refusing to leave gym till i had done it:lol: Still failed....eventually left cause i had to get bairn from nursery...still a failure:cursing:


What? :scared:

You lift 220 kg's? Surely it's 220 lbs you speak of woman?


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thats a fookin awesome lift! Just strolls to the thing and destroys it.... ah fook it, ill do another one while im here. On a side note, is that GSP in your profile pic?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

benn25 said:


> Thats a fookin awesome lift! Just strolls to the thing and destroys it.... ah fook it, ill do another one while im here. On a side note, is that GSP in your profile pic?


Its Chris and the legend, Ed Coan


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jim78 said:


> Its Chris and the legend, Ed Coan


Yea I know thats Ed Cohen, but if you click through to his profile, there's another pic. Its slightly blurry, but im sure thats GSP.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Woman by Wolfmother? I'll have to give that a try, thank you very much for the comments.

Yes I do often have a few people comment on my style of lifting. Pulling with hips higher suits me, my biting point seems to by higher because of my long levers. I also squat very heavy, but I get more deadlifting this way because of my back strength.

Yes, it's GSP, proud of that pic. Trained with him at Roger Gracies, amazing bloke. We had a joke about feeling each others back muscles, he's very humble and down to earth as they come.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

chris jenkins said:


> Yes, it's GSP, proud of that pic. Trained with him at Roger Gracies, amazing bloke. We had a joke about feeling each others back muscles, he's very humble and down to earth as they come.


So jealous right now. :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice lifting taffy! Solid smooth reps.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers Matt mate


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

solid pulls.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Lb for lb the strongest on here???


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Lb for lb the strongest on here???


Probably I have known Chris for years and he always impresses me, but all lifters know lb for lb doesn't work in the real world due to the little thing called physics.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Well thank you very much very nice thing to say, I'm honoured for anybody to say that to be honest. I've known Matt for a very long time and he is very clued up with strength, I have to agree, when I used to get in to the mind set of thinking pound for pond, it made me try and keep my weight down and I got weak and injured. I spoke to Ed Coan at the Olympia this year and he told me I need to be at least 110kg bodyweight before I get the most from my leverage, Matt hit the nail on the head, but for anybody to say that is a massive compliment


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolute beast

If I ever deadlift more than 300kg for 1 I'll die a happy man lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> . I spoke to Ed Coan at the Olympia this year and he told me I need to be at least 110kg bodyweight before I get the most from my leverage, Matt hit the nail on the head, but for anybody to say that is a massive compliment


Do you have any plans to increase your bodyweight and move up weight classes at all?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ed used to say you should increase your weight until your deadlift stopped improving, then you were at your optimal weight. Jenkins at 110 would be immense, take a few years to settle into the weight but he has the height for it and it would worry a few lifters I don't doubt as he is always lean so it would be a solid 110.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

WilsonR6 said:


> Absolute beast
> 
> If I ever deadlift more than 300kg for 1 I'll die a happy man lol


You will mate,

If people tell you it's genetics it's bollocks. I would rather have average genetics and an iron will, than great genetics and no guts. If you want 300kkg you will do it, just believe it and do everything in your power to do it.

Thank you Wilson, I'm trying, believe it or not I'm finding drinking more Glycofuse, an extra meal or two and lower does pre workouts through the week are helping me build muscle, I could gain a **** load of weight but I'm trying to gain decent muscle and for me it takes some time, thank you for the interest, its much appreciated


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

That's scary strength mate, impressive work


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I would probably look like an Umpa Lumpa Matt, but worth it, ha ha. Think a trip up your gym is on the cards 

When people say a good lifter doesn't always make a good coach, I would have to disagree when it comes to Ed Coan. He has been around the mill and is very humble, if he says he's done something you can be assured he has. At the moment he's right in to his street fighting systems training, his coach trains knife fighting, he was shoing some crazy **** at the Olympia, he's funny as ****. I tried explaining to him who Michael Barrymore was, so if anybody on here bumps in to him call him Michael Barrymore (lol). That will get a chuckle out of him


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

savage strength mate


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> You will mate,
> 
> If people tell you it's genetics it's bollocks. I would rather have average genetics and an iron will, than great genetics and no guts. If you want 300kkg you will do it, just believe it and do everything in your power to do it.
> 
> Thank you Wilson, I'm trying, believe it or not I'm finding drinking more Glycofuse, an extra meal or two and lower does pre workouts through the week are helping me build muscle, I could gain a **** load of weight but I'm trying to gain decent muscle and for me it takes some time, thank you for the interest, its much appreciated


How's your diet looking mate? Do you know how much you weigh? Next cycle I'll be focusing on nothing but strength/bulking


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

That was very strong. Good Stff mate.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow you've met ed coan!

I first come across him on the starting strength website.

Good video of Rippetoe interviewing Ed Coan and Marty Gallagher.

Perhaps someone could provide a link for those interested.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much for the comments, I was 92.4kg this morning. I try to consume about 35-55g of protein every 2-2.5 hours, spaced over 8-9 meals. I have a very fast metabolism, so I need to consume a lot of calories to gain any bodyweight. I have moderate, low and high protein days, I'm 17 days away from my first open StrongMan contest and I will keep my protein high until I compete. I eat low GI carbs on training days, and eat a little less on rest days, I eat greens with almost every meal For breakfast it's usually Porridge Oats, with Blueberries and Whey protein or egg whites. If I have egg whites, I will drink some AminoLast with it for the essential Amino's, always eat fruit, banana's, apples, oranges, anything really. I'm a big fan of Green Tea, not unusual for me to have up to five cups a day 

Yes mate, I firs met Ed at the WPC World Powerlifting Championships Miami, his first words to me was "I had a dream last night God told me I was better looking than you". He's seriously the real McCoy, he gets UK humour as well, very funny down to earth person, that happens to be a lifting God!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice one matey&#8230; well done.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much mate


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Here's some pics of me and Ed with Ronda Rousey and Frankie Edgar, from working the Gaspari booth.


----------



## tomsquare (Feb 24, 2013)

omg!!

that what i call power!!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Not saying this is a bad or good thing but he barely bent his legs . Still a massive weight though so fair play to him.


----------



## TimeForHeroes (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, that's some strength you've got there mate, brilliant


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

That's impressive! Well done mate!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Excellent pulls


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back day for me today, watching that with some DMX on the iPhone is sure to smash a PB !


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ridiculous. Was watch super heavyweights pull less than that on youtube earlier.

Impressive stuff!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how tall are you?


----------



## jamiepeters29 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, was great to see you lift at the Wsa in Jan!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Not saying this is a bad or good thing but he barely bent his legs . Still a massive weight though so fair play to him.


Chris' style, look at how how KK deadlifts and u get gonks slagging him off for crap form wtf lol "ooh look his lower backs rounded".....yeh but he's pulling 700-800lbs for reps lmao


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Absolutely mint lifting there mate - well done!!!! Know guys 2times your weight not pulling that!

Keep it going.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Could have sworn I posted in this one too before now, but anyway

Insane lifting m8, you are off the hook with this 

I get a buzz watching it


----------

